
Quora Banned Me for Saying the Earth Isn't Flat - kerisavoca
https://medium.com/@brothke/quora-banned-me-for-saying-the-earth-isnt-flat-9bd98010c09d
======
rvz
> Quora Banned Me For Saying The Earth Isn’t Flat

1 + 1 = 2

> From a scientific perspective, no flat earther has ever given me a rational
> response to why it is incorrect. So rather than answer the field of science,
> they reported my answers as spam.

Flat-earthers are free to think this nonsense, despite being proven wrong over
and over again. But of course. If they can't attack the authors argument. They
attack the person by getting them banned.

As soon as Quora was breached, the bots came. I stopped looking at Quora a
long time ago.

~~~
thephyber
> As soon as Quora was breached, the bots came.

I'm curious why the flat earthers and the anti-vaxxers seem to have such good
bot power but their adversaries don't.

~~~
vivekd
I suppose those who are spreading bad ideas are more committed than those
refuting those ideas. It takes a fair bit of commitment to even adapt flat
earth or ant vax ideas in the first place.

Tge internet is good at filtering commitment and not very good at filtering
truth.

------
aaron695
I think we all agree Quora has pivoted to spam.

But I think we need to start acknowledging anti-flat Earthers and anti-anti-
vaccers are part of Cancel Culture and are an unhealthy part of society.

They are about bullying not moving society forward in a positive way.

~~~
moioci
I believe the pro-polio advocates are an unhealthy part of society.

~~~
aaron695
I believe quips that anti-vaxers are pro-polio are no longer insightfull or
funny.

I think they are about cruelty.

Humans like to be cruel, and the current game is finding who we are allowed to
be cruel to next.

